# Best way to clean a device with a corroded battery?



## vivid (Jan 9, 2010)

what the best way to clean the batt acid off a remote control if the batter leaks? Or it the remote usually toast?


----------



## The Dane (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

Take it apart and wash everything in plenty of lurke warm water and a little detergent. When done wash with alcohol that will get rid of the water and dry clean. A cotton bud and more alcohol may aid in rincing the contact spots under the ruber membrane.

The main thing is plenty of water to neutralise the Alkalide!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

first you need to tell us what type of battery leaked. heavy duty spit acid while alkaline batteries leak base fluids, if it is alkaline
you can sparingly use some vinegar on the alkaline deposits be sure and rinse it off with water after you are done as the acid not only neutralizes the alkaline but can damage things if left on for too long.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

Steam wand of a espresso machine and a dry towel will clean anything.


----------



## vivid (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

It was some AAA Duracell standard alkaline.

Dane,
thanks I will try that.


----------



## DiverDn (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

How about a mixture of baking soda and water?

I used to use that when I was servicing scuba equipment. We would soak the regulators in a watered down solution of acid and water to remove the salt deposits. The soak in baking soda and water to neutralize the acid.

But I don't know what kinds of acid are in batteries.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*



DiverDn said:


> I don't know what kinds of acid are in batteries.


Some batteries contain acid, but alkaline batteries contain alkali.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

i do it with h202, 11% or stronger, works for me


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*



alpg88 said:


> ... h202, 11% or stronger...



That's hydrogen peroxide guys.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

FYI the retards in EU parlament has in their infinite wisdom banned H2O2 in more than 10% solution for its inhabitants! Something about bomb making:tinfoil:


----------



## tylernt (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

I used vinegar to clean leakage from a R/C car transmitter that I had stored for about 8 years. Worked great and the transmitter still works.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*



The Dane said:


> FYI the retards in EU parlament has in their infinite wisdom banned H2O2 in more than 10% solution for its inhabitants! Something about bomb making:tinfoil:



Worldwide, we are tending toward less freedom. In my grandfathers day they regularly bought dynamite for the farm and took their rifles to school to shoot game for dinner on the way home. Not too many school shootings back then. Not too many terrorist bombings either. People were more free (maybe to a fault) but they watched each others backs.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*



The Dane said:


> FYI the retards in EU parlament has in their infinite wisdom banned H2O2 in more than 10% solution for its inhabitants! Something about bomb making:tinfoil:


 10% should work fine, i use 11% but you need to go to beauty supplies stores, they use it for high lites, in pharmacies they only sell 3%


----------



## Norm (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean a device with a corodid battery?*

Google of CPF for corroded battery


----------

